# What should i do???



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, here is my situation. Me and my dad have had this place to deer hunt for about 7 years now mananging the deer herd as best as we can. well since im now in college and dad works alot we dont get to hunt to often well when we went in to put up stands and blinds at the very start of bow season(we got a late start) we found these two kids sitting on our land without permission. we kindly and politly told him to leave and told him were the land was that he said he had permission to hunt on well we have now had to tell him and his friend to not only leave 4 more times but 3 of those he was sitting in our stands and come to find out he has a blind and feeders set up on our land also. So in an effort to stop the kid we posted the land and low and be hold he is still trespassing. I know they are just kids but come on 5 times now thats a little rediculous. I wouldnt mind the blind they set up but the fact they have their set up in the middle of a large bedding area and like clock work when they are there nothing comes around. What do you guys suggest i do.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The only way it seems that you are going to stop this is have the local conservation officer have a visit with them. Obviously they are not taking you seriously and need someone in an official capacity to explain to them what trespassing is all about.

In South Dakota there are basically two different trespassing laws.

One is un-knowing trespass whereby a person would accidently wander onto someone elses land. This is a Class 2 Misdemeanor and punishable by a $100.00 Fine and or 30 Days in Jail typically.

The other is KNOWING trespass whereby the trespasser has been informed in the form of Signs posting the land, a fence and or verbally told to not trespass. Knowing trespass in South Dakota is a Class 1 Misdemeanor and the ramifications are more severe. Persons charged with a Class 1 Misdemeanor in South Dakota go directly to Jail, and can be subject to a $1000.00 Fine and or 1 Year in the County Jail.

This may sound quite severe but in your case obviously these kids are not getting the message. In my opinion you have two choices, either contact the Conservation Officer and have something done or let them hunt there.

Larry


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds to me like you've just acquired some feeders and a blind! :lol:

Call the authorities. They'll most likely just a slap on the wrist and a "talking to", but maybe it will put the scare into them and they'll shape up.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Your alot nicer than me, I would have sicked the game warden on them so quick it would have made their heads spin, I also would have taken their blind and feeder, and held a meeting with them and the game warden, if they wanted it back, I had to kick a bunch of people off our place yesterday, we have 4000 acres of public land close by I don't know why all these folks can't do things the legal way.


----------



## TwoDashNine (Nov 8, 2009)

If you told them that MANY times and the don't get the picture....then stick the game warden on them, when they are in the ACT of trespassing.

But one question, how nice did you come across the last time? If you're not stern and what you say has a BIG impact. Did you tell them you would press charges the next time you catch them?

I would have and on top of that, I'd told them not to show their faces around there again for the next ten years, that way they know they got 86'd from your land.

Just shows they don't have any respect towards others and hunting on someone else's land is a privilege and they just ruined it for themselves.


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Aug 12, 2008)

I've accidently hunted on posted land. On friday it wasn't posted and we didn't cross into it since my friend got his doe just short of the field line. Sunday morning I hunted the same spot coming in from the south road and went 300 yards further and got my button buck. Yesterday I was going to come in from the opposite direction and saw signs had been posted on the west side sometime Saturday. I wont cross that field line again, but thats me. I respect the property owners wishes. Accidental tresspassing can happen but these boys have been told and continue. You can handle it one of two ways, sick the game wardens on them. Or find out who their parents are and handle it through them.


----------

